# TiVo suggestions that can't be recorded



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

When I go to TiVo Suggestions, a lot of the time it'll list shows that I can't record because they overlap with shows already set to record (from WishLists, Season Pass, or manually set to record).

The TiVo should know what's due to be recorded and when (from the To Do list), then weed out shows from the Suggestions list that aren't able to be recorded because the tuners are already going to be used at that time.


----------

